# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΦΑΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΓΙΑ 4 ΜΕΡΕΣ

## DarK_AngeL

Hello κ παλι δν ειμαι κ στα καλυτερα μου, εχει 3 μερες απο την Δευτερα που εχω φαει κυριολεκτικα ο,τι εχω βρει μπροστα μου, κυριως junks απ εξω μονο να αναφερω ενδεικτικα οτι μεσα σε μιση ωρα εφαγα μια πιτσα, ενα σαντουιτς, 2 πιτογυρα, ενα cheesecake, ενα κρουασαν με double γεμιση, γιαουρτι με κορνφλεικς κ μετα δεν τα εβγαλα γιατι δεν ειχα καθαρτικα κ δεν μπορουσα να κατεβω να παρω κ εμετο δν μπορω να κανω γιατι εχει μπουκωσει ο λαιμος μου κ εχει φρακαρει κατα καποιον τροπο νιωθω ΣΚΑΤΑ λοιπον απο σημερα επιχειρηση ανακτησης ελεγχου τιθεται σε εφαρμογη με αμφιβολα βεβαια αποτελεσματα επιτυχιας, δεν προκειται να φαω τπτ για 4 μερες μεχρι την Κυριακη για να ισοσταθμισω τη μαλακια που εκανα 3 μερες τωρα, ξεκινησα απο σημερα κ παω πολυ καλα, να πω οτι το χω ξανακανει αυτο για 4 μερες παλι κ μετα ειχε εμφανεσταστη διαφορα στο σωμα μου, δεν αντεχω ειμαι χοντρη με μισω εχω βαλει κ κολαν κ δεν ξερω πως φαινομαι στ αληθεια αυταααααα

----------


## Engraved

συγγνωμη που θα παρεμβω, και αν θες αγνοησε αυτα που θα πω, το προβλημα που αντιμετωπιζεις ειναι αρκετα σοβαρο, και ισως να χρειαζοσουν την βοηθεια καποιου ειδικου για να σε βοηθησει να ανακτησεις τον ελεγχο στο φαγητο σου και στην εικονα που εχεις για τον εαυτο σου. δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο να χρησιμοποιηεις καθαρτικα, ουτε να προσπαθεις να κανεις εμετο αυτα που τρως αλλα φανταζομαι το ξερεις ηδη αυτο. συζητα με εναν ειδικο πριν δημιουργησεις ανεπανορθωτα προβληματα στο σωμα σου.

φιλικα, μαργαριτα.

----------


## DarK_AngeL

hey margaret παω σε ειδικο για αυτο το θεμα κ btw εχω σε 4 ωρες ραντεβου αλλα το θεμα ξες ποιο ειναι οτι ενω τα ξερω ολα τα παντα για τα διατροφικα κ αυτα κ ξερω πληρως το προβλημα κ τι πρεπει να κανω κ τι οχι δεν μπορω να τα θεσω ποτε σε εφαρμογη δλδ ενω ξερω οτι δεν πρεπει να φαω παραπανω γιατι μετα θα πρεπει τις μερες που εφαγα να τις αντισταθμισω με αφαγια δεν μπορω να το κανω κ για αυτο ειναι φαυλος κυκλος συνεχεια με τον εμετο εχω παθει προβλημα στον οισοφαγο κ εχω κανει 2 φορες καυτηριασεις αηδια σκετη γι αυτο δεν μπορω πλεον να κανω κ καθαρτικα δν εχω γιατι σε 4 φορες φευγουν ολα κ ειμαι σκατα μισω τον εαυτο μου βοδι ειμαι

----------


## dora_th

Φιλικά , κι αν θέλεις ακουσε το , αυτό που πας να κάνεις δηλ. 4 μέρες αφαγία θα σε οδηγήσει με μαθηματικη ακρίβεια σε ακόμη 1 υπερφαγικό- βουλιμικό επεισόδιο . Κατά τη γνώμη μου ξέχασε το , οτι εγινε εγινε και φάε κανονικά .Με την τακτική αυτή ακολουθείς ένα φαύλο κύκλο απ τον οποίο δεν θα βγεις ποτέ .

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by DarK_AngeL_
> hey margaret παω σε ειδικο για αυτο το θεμα κ btw εχω σε 4 ωρες ραντεβου αλλα το θεμα ξες ποιο ειναι οτι ενω τα ξερω ολα τα παντα για τα διατροφικα κ αυτα κ ξερω πληρως το προβλημα κ τι πρεπει να κανω κ τι οχι δεν μπορω να τα θεσω ποτε σε εφαρμογη δλδ* ενω ξερω οτι δεν πρεπει να φαω παραπανω γιατι μετα θα πρεπει τις μερες που εφαγα να τις αντισταθμισω με αφαγια δεν μπορω να το κανω* κ για αυτο ειναι φαυλος κυκλος συνεχεια με τον εμετο εχω παθει προβλημα στον οισοφαγο κ εχω κανει 2 φορες καυτηριασεις αηδια σκετη γι αυτο δεν μπορω πλεον να κανω κ καθαρτικα δν εχω γιατι σε 4 φορες φευγουν ολα κ ειμαι σκατα μισω τον εαυτο μου βοδι ειμαι


sorry αλλά ποιος σου έδωσε αυτή την εξαιρετική :shocked2::shocked2::shocked2: διατροφική συμβουλή????πολύ απλά αν δεν φας 4 μέρες μετά θα πέσεις πάλι με τα μούτρα στο φαγητό και φυσικά στους εμετούς.Και μην μου πεις πως ο ειδικός που σε παρακολουθεί συμφωνεί με τέτοιες τακτικές!!!Προσπάθησε να μην έχει γύρω σου παραπανίσια φαγητά εφόσον δεν μπορείς να συγκρατηθείς.Δωσε τα λεφτά σου σε κάποιον φίλο/η που ξέρει τι πρόβλημα έχεις για να σε συγκρατεί,γιατί χωρίς λεφτά μένεις και χωρίς περιττό φαγητό!Η αφαγία πάντως δεν είναι επ' ουδενί η λύση που αναζητάς.και όπως το λές μόνη σου φαύλος κύκλος είναι Αφαγία->στέρηση->βουλιμία->εμετός-> τύψεις και φτου από την αρχή

----------


## jenny.il

συγνωμη κι εγω που επεμβενω, ποσα κιλα εισαι τωρα και τι υψος εχεις DarK_AngeL? :)

----------


## lessing_ed

Dark_Angel μηπως η ψυχολογος σου δεν ειδικευεται στις διατροφικες διαταραχες;Παντως οταν κανεις ενα υπερφαγικο η λυση δεν ειναι να μενεις νηστικη για μερες μετα γιατι ο οργανισμος σου παθαινει χειροτερο σοκ.

----------


## angelaorangel

Κανε τετοιες βλακειες για να καταστρεψεις τον οργανισμο σου...
Ολοι αυτοι οι πειραματισμοι που κανεις ,το μονο που εχεις καταφερει με αυτους ειναι να ταλαιπωρεις τον οργανισμο σου και να τον φερνεις στα ορια.

----------


## helena73

δεν πιστευω αυτα που βλεπω,,,εχεις γνωση οτι αυτα που κανεις δεν ειναι σωστα_ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΟΦΙΚΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΘΑελεγα οτι ειναι!!!!!! ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΙς?????????????????????????????? ????????????????κοριτσακι μου εχεις αναγκη απο ειδικο και θα σε βαλει σε μια σειρα..προσπαθησε να τρως υγειινα,το οφειλεις στον εαυτο σου!!!!και μην λες βλακειες οτι μισεις τον ευατο σου γιατι αλλιως δεν θα πηγαινεσ σε ειδικο,ουτε θα εγραφες εδω,,λοιπον γνωρισε καλα το προβλημα σου,βρες ειδικο κ ολα θα ερθουν κοριτσι!!!!!!!1

----------


## DarK_AngeL

γεια σας παιδια κ παλι 3η μερα σημερα κ δν τν πολυπαλευω αλλα μια μερα εμεινε οποτε θα κανω υπομονη κ μετα θα ειμαι μια χαρα ηδη νοιωθω καλυτερα αν κ ποναω κ ειμαι σε μια φαση σαν να την εχω ακουσει λιγο κ ξαπλωνω συνεχεια κ νιωθω εξω απο το σωμα μου το χω βαλει πεισμα θελω απο Δευτερα να ξαναπαω σχολη κ να δειχνω πιο αδυνατη απο ποτε τι πιο καλυτερο απ το να εισαι αερινη ελαφρια κ διαφανη αυτο θελω οσο τιποτα αλλο

----------


## elafaki20_ed

μας κάνεις πλάκα τώρα ε??

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by DarK_AngeL_
> γεια σας παιδια κ παλι *3η μερα σημερα κ δν τν πολυπαλευω* αλλα μια μερα εμεινε οποτε θα κανω υπομονη κ μετα θα ειμαι μια χαρα ηδη νοιωθω καλυτερα αν κ *ποναω κ ειμαι σε μια φαση σαν να την εχω ακουσει λιγο κ ξαπλωνω συνεχεια κ νιωθω εξω απο το σωμα μου* το χω βαλει πεισμα θελω απο Δευτερα να ξαναπαω σχολη κ να δειχνω πιο αδυνατη απο ποτε τι πιο καλυτερο απ το να εισαι αερινη ελαφρια κ διαφανη αυτο θελω οσο τιποτα αλλο


:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown: επίσης δεν ξέρω αν το έχεις πάρει χαμπάρι αλλά είσαι *ΑΡΡΩΣΤΗ* κ χρειάζεσαι βοήθεια

----------


## DarK_AngeL

δεν ειμαι αρρωστη χοντρη ειμαι μακαρι να γινομουν παλι ανορεξικη αλλα οσο κ να χτυπιεμαι δεν γινεται αυτο ψαχνω κ το ipecac/ipecavom αλλα σε κανενα φαρμακειο δεν το βρισκω ξερει κανεις μηπως που μπορω να το βρω σκεφτομαι να το παραγγειλω μεσω ιντερνετ δν θελω να παω παλι νοσοκομειο ειχα παει πριν 2 μηνες επειτα απο βουλιμικο που δν μπορουσα να αναπνευσω κ μ κανανε μια ενεση zantac με κατι αλλο μεσα δν θυμαμαι τι αλλα εμετικο σιροπι δν μ δωσανε σκεφτομαι οτι το μαρτυριο αυριο θα τελειωσει κ θελω μετα να πηγαινω καθημερινα ωστε να εχω ενα κινητρο να ειμαι αδυνατη συνεχεια

----------


## aggeloydaki

ημαρτον τι διαβάζω!λυπάμαι αλλά προφανώς η κατάστασή σου είναι πολύ χειρότερα από όσο πίστευα αφού ούτε καν αντιλαμβάνεσαι πως έχεις πρόβλημα!Να προσέχεις τι εύχεσαι κοριτσάκι,γιατί μετά θα κτυπάς το κεφάλι σου! παρεπιπτόντως έγραφες πριν δέκα ημέρες




> _Originally posted by DarK_AngeL_
> Στα 17 πέρασα νευρική ανορεξία σοβαρού βαθμού φτάνοντας 35 κιλά και αναγκάστηκα να νοσηλευτώ σε κλινική δημόσιου νοσοκομείου για 2 μήνες.. Κατάφερα να το ξεπεράσω και να βάλω τα κιλά που έπρεπε ώστε να βγώ.. 
> 
> Είχα φτάσει 55 κιλά για κάποιο λόγο και ήθελα να χάσω 5.. Τα έχασα τα 5 και τώρα βλέπω ότι είμαι χοντρή και με δείχνουν χάλια τα κολάν κ θέλω να χάσω όσα περισσότερα γίνεται... Δεν θέλω να ξαναπεράσω ανορεξία, αν κ εδώ που τα λέμε κ να θέλω δεν θα τα καταφέρω, αλλά θέλω να γίνω το πρότυπο κοριτσάκι που έχω στο μυαλό μου, a real thinspo...
> ........:(................


 Σωστά στα 50 κιλά είσαι...απίστευτα χοντρή,δεν χωράς από την πόρτα του σπιτιού σου (και ναι σε δουλεύω γιατί νιώθω πως υποτιμάς την νοημοσύνη μας)

μήπως όντως θέλεις να νοσηλευτείς ξανά για να τραβηξεις την προσοχή επάνω σου??και αποφάσισε,θέλεις ή δεν θέλεις την ανορεξία γιατί πιστεύω πως ούτε ξέρεις τι θες!αλήθεια αναρωτιέμαι αυτός ο ειδικός που πας....τι σκ@τα ειδικός είναι που δεν σε κάνει ούτε να δεις την αλήθεια,αλλά ούτε σε βοηθάει να καταλάβεις τι σου συμβαίνει!Εκτός και αν τον παραμυθιάζεις και του λες άλλα ντι άλλων (δεν θα μου έκανε εντύπωση,ειδικά αν σε "πιέζουν" να πας εκεί και δεν πας από μόνη σου)

----------


## DarK_AngeL

1ον αντιλαμβανομαι πολυ καλα το προβλημα μου κ ξερω τα παντα για αυτο τι πρεπει να κανω κ τι οχι η διαφορα εγκειται στο οτι ποτε δν τα εφαρμοζω γιατι κανω αυτο που κατα βαθος θελω
2ον στα 50 κιλα με βλεπω οντως χοντρη θελω να χασω 2-3 κ μετα θα ειμαι ικανοποιημενη κ προτιμω να ακολουθησω μια διαδικασια κ να επιτυχω το στοχο μου παρα να τρωω ανεξελεγκτα κ ασυστολα κ μετα να εχω τυψεις κ να κλαιω
3ον το τελευταιο που με νοιαζει ειναι αν τραβαω καποιου την προσοχη η οχι, εχω ενα σωρο θεματα να ασχοληθω κ εχω καποιους βραχυπροθεσμους στοχους που θελω να πετυχω δεν ειμαι κανα 15χρονο πεζο κοριτσακι που κωλοβαραει ολη μερα κ κοιταει τι να κανει για να τραβηξει την προσοχη μακαρι να ειχα χρονο κ ορεξη να το εκανα κ αυτο οσο για τη νοσηλεια μου εγω ξερω τι τραβηξα εκει μεσα κ σε καμια μα καμια περιπτωση δεν θα ηθελα κατι τετοιο
θελω ανορεξια αλλα ελεγχομενη σε σημειο που να μην ειναι παθολογικο 
σ αυτην που παω λεω τα παντα αλλα ειμαι κυνικη κ δεν χαμπαριαζω ευκολα κ δεν ακολουθω παντα ο,τι μου λεει γιατι θελω να εχω το τελειο για τα δικα μου υποκειμενικα κριτηρια κ ναι ειναι δυσκολο να εχεις υπο τον ελεγχο κατι τοσο δυσκολο αλλα εκει φαινεται η πραγματικη μου αξια κ ποσο σθενος κ δυναμη εχω μεσα μου κ αυτο θελω να αποδειξω στον εαυτο μου, οτι εγω τρωω το φαγητο κ οχι αυτο εμενα (μεταφορικα)

----------


## lessing_ed

Eisai 50 κιλα μονο!!!!!!!Το καταλαβαινεις;Αλλα στον καθρεφτη σε βλεπεις παχια γιατι ειναι μερος της διαταραχης.Αν εβλεπες στο δρομο ενα κοριτσι 50 κιλα θα ελεγες οτι ειναι λεπτη.Προσεχε τον εαυτο σου κ ζητα παραπανω βοηθεια.

----------


## DarK_AngeL

γαμωτο δεν πετυχε με ματιαξατε λολ δεν αντεξα 4 μερες στην τριτη πανω σαβουρωσα το βραδυ 2 τοστ κ μια μπανανα χτες εφαγα 2 μπουγατσες 1 μακαροναδα ως εκει απανω κ 2 γιαουρτια με φρυγανιες τελικα σε βουλιμικο κατεληξε παλι σημερα εχω φαει απο το πρωι 1 κουλουρι μονο κ ενα μηλο ελπιζω να συνεχισω ετσι το κακο ειναι οτι παω μια μπρος μια πισω κ ετσι διατηρουμαι δλδ + και - το αποτελεσμα ειναι 0 ειναι βασανιστικο ομως αλλα δεν εχω κ αλλη επιλογη

----------


## dora_th

Αναμενόμενο ήταν και το ήξερες . Αν θέλεις να ζεις έτσι , πάσο . Όμως μην λες οτι δεν έχεις άλλη επιλογή . Έχεις και ξέρεις ποια είναι . It's up to you τι θα επιλέξεις .

----------


## Magdalena

Dark Angel, συγνώμη που επεμβαίνω αλλά από προσωπική μου εμπειρία δεν υπάρχει τίποτα χειρότερο από το να μην τρως, όταν ημουν νηστική όλη μερα πίνοντας λίγο γαλα και τρωγοντας 1 φρουτο και κοιμόμουν χωρίς να τρωω τίποτα αλλο ηταν η χειρότερη εμπειρία της ζωης μου.. τωρα έχω φτασει στα κιλά που ήουν πριν, τρωω κανονικά και δεν νιώθω τυψεις γιιατί ειμαι καλύτερα, δεν ζαλίζομαι πλεον.. Μερικές φορες όμως νιώθω ότι εχω παραπάνω κιλά, δηλαδή θελω να καταλήξω ότι το κολλημα του βαρους από ενα ατομο με ανορεξία δεν φευγει τελείως.. 
Από αυτά που γραφεις βλέπω ότι εχεις πρόβλημα με τη διατροφή και το βαρος σου.. προσπάθησε να σκεφτεις ωριμα και να ζητησεις βοηθεια για το καλό σου..

----------


## Engraved

> _Originally posted by DarK_AngeL_
> 1ον αντιλαμβανομαι πολυ καλα το προβλημα μου κ ξερω τα παντα για αυτο τι πρεπει να κανω κ τι οχι η διαφορα εγκειται στο οτι ποτε δν τα εφαρμοζω γιατι κανω αυτο που κατα βαθος θελω


γεια σου και παλι :) 
ποιο θεωρεις οτι ειναι το προβλημα σου? 
(μπορει να φαινεται ηλιθια ερωτηση αλλα πραγματικα θα ηθελα μια απαντηση)

----------


## freedom30

εδω δεν εχουν λεφτα να παρουν να φανε ποσοι ανθρωποι κ συ δεν τρωωσ?!
συγγνωμη γινομαι σκληρη αλλα χρειαζεσαι επιγοντως ψυχιατρικη βοηθεια

----------


## angelaorangel

Γιατι εμενα μου φαινεται ολο αυτο fake ?

----------


## DarK_AngeL

> _Originally posted by Magdalena_
> Dark Angel, συγνώμη που επεμβαίνω αλλά από προσωπική μου εμπειρία δεν υπάρχει τίποτα χειρότερο από το να μην τρως, όταν ημουν νηστική όλη μερα πίνοντας λίγο γαλα και τρωγοντας 1 φρουτο και κοιμόμουν χωρίς να τρωω τίποτα αλλο ηταν η χειρότερη εμπειρία της ζωης μου.. τωρα έχω φτασει στα κιλά που ήουν πριν, τρωω κανονικά και δεν νιώθω τυψεις γιιατί ειμαι καλύτερα, δεν ζαλίζομαι πλεον.. Μερικές φορες όμως νιώθω ότι εχω παραπάνω κιλά, δηλαδή θελω να καταλήξω ότι το κολλημα του βαρους από ενα ατομο με ανορεξία δεν φευγει τελείως.. 
> Από αυτά που γραφεις βλέπω ότι εχεις πρόβλημα με τη διατροφή και το βαρος σου.. προσπάθησε να σκεφτεις ωριμα και να ζητησεις βοηθεια για το καλό σου..


Well, the truth to be said για μενα δεν υπαρχει τιποτα καλυτερο ιδανικοτερο (και πιο ανεφικτο λολ) απο το να μην τρως καθολου μακαρι να μην υπηρχε καν το κωλοφαγητο κ να ηταν στη θεση μου να το εξαφανισω δεν υπηρχει περιπτωση να μη δε το κανα, οταν λες εισαι οσα ημουν πριν δλδ 63?? επισης ναι συμφωνω οτι αμα εχει περασει καποιος ανορεξια το κολλημα δεν φευγει ποτε ουτε οι διατροφικες εμμονες απλα αλλαζουν μορφη κ τροπους εκδηλωσης δυστυχως...

----------


## DarK_AngeL

[quote]_Originally posted by Engraved_


γεια σου και παλι :) 
ποιο θεωρεις οτι ειναι το προβλημα σου? 
(μπορει να φαινεται ηλιθια ερωτηση αλλα πραγματικα θα ηθελα μια απαντηση) [/quote

]

weeezzz too boring το χω γραψει το προβλημα μου διαβασε απο την αρχη κ το λεει αρκετες φορες το κειμενακι αμα δεν το βρεις παμε σε εξτρα βοηθεια παντως για τον καιρο δεν μιλαω αυτο ειναι de facto

----------


## DarK_AngeL

> _Originally posted by freedom30_
> εδω δεν εχουν λεφτα να παρουν να φανε ποσοι ανθρωποι κ συ δεν τρωωσ?!
> συγγνωμη γινομαι σκληρη αλλα χρειαζεσαι επιγοντως ψυχιατρικη βοηθεια



Xaxaxaxaxa αυτο ειναι το ατρανταχτο κ ακλονητο επιχειρημα που μου λεει κ η μανα μου ουσα περαν των 60 ετων κ το οποιο το εχω ακουσει πολλακις απο πολλα ατομα sorry to break you the bad news, but ειτε φαω εγω ειτε οχι τα παιδακια της Αφρικης παλι θα πεινανε!!
Ακυρες προκειμενες ακυρο συμπερασμα therefore, sorry...

----------


## DarK_AngeL

> _Originally posted by angelaorangel_
> Γιατι εμενα μου φαινεται ολο αυτο fake ?


doing lol and roflmao.. ο,τι του φανει του λολοστεφανη.. νταξει μπορει να πιστευει ο καθενας ο,τι θελει αποψη του δικαιωμα του δεν μπορω να κανω κατι γι αυτο αλλα οπως εχει πει κ ενας ανθρωπος που πολυ θαυμαζω opinions are like assholes everybody's got one.. οποτε δεν μου προξενει εντυπωση αλλα γελιο.. πραγματικα τι σε κανει να πιστευεις οτι ειναι fake ολο αυτο?? θα θελα να μαθω απο περιεργεια κ μονο..

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by DarK_AngeL_
> 
> opinions are like assholes everybody's got one..


and they're often full of shit.

----------


## Engraved

dark επειδη διαβασα ολα αυτα που λες, ηθελα να σου δωσω να καταλαβεις οτι θεωρεις οτι το προβλημα σου ειναι κατι διαφορετικο απο αυτο που ειναι στην πραγματικοτητα. ανοιξε τα ματακια σου και ζητησε ειλικρινη ψυχολογικη υποστηριξη. το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι προς το παρον δεν εισαι ωριμη να δεχτεις καμια βοηθεια. over n out και good luck :)

----------


## DarK_AngeL

engraved ειναι πολυ δυσκολο ρε συ γιατι ενω ξερω τι πρεπει μα κανω δεν μπορω να το εφαρμοσω ψυχολογικη υποστηριξη εχω αλλα δεν με βοηθαει σε γενικες γραμμες μου χει γυρισει σε βουλιμια μη καθαρτικου τυπου μαλλον εχω να παρω καθαρτικα πολυ καιρο γιατι τοτε που πηγα στο νοσοκομειο μη μπορωντας να αναπνευσω οταν τους ειπα οτι πηρα 10 καθαρτικα με εκραξαν κ μου τα χωσαν ποσο επικινδυνο ειναι κτλ κ το πηρα στα σοβαρα αυτη τη φορα θα γραφα κ κατι αλλο τωρα αλλα ειναι λιγακι αηδιαστικο κ σοκιν κ δεν ξερω πως θα το παρετε

----------


## thinspiration

ποσα κιλα χανεις εσυ οταν δεν τρως και πινεις μονο νερο?εγω ενα την ημερα.

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

Α καλά..... 
Συμβουλέψτε η μια την άλλη τώρα...
Πόσα κιλά χάνεις άμα δεν φας μια μέρα; 
Αν εκείνη τη μέρα πιεις και καθαρτικό για να φύγει ότι έχει απομείνει στο έντερο από τις προηγούμενες; 
Μήπως είναι καλύτερα;
Μήπως χάνεις περισσότερο;

----------


## thinspiration

> _Originally posted by koukoutsi_
> Α καλά..... 
> Συμβουλέψτε η μια την άλλη τώρα...
> Πόσα κιλά χάνεις άμα δεν φας μια μέρα; 
> Αν εκείνη τη μέρα πιεις και καθαρτικό για να φύγει ότι έχει απομείνει στο έντερο από τις προηγούμενες; 
> Μήπως είναι καλύτερα;
> Μήπως χάνεις περισσότερο;


καθαρτικα παιρνω μονο οταν με πιασει βουλιμικο επεισοδιο,η εχω ξεπερασει τις θερμιδες που εχω βαλει οριο.(αφου πρωτα εχω κανει εμμετο οσα εχω φαει αμεσα)

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by thinspiration_
> ποσα κιλα χανεις εσυ οταν δεν τρως και πινεις μονο νερο?εγω ενα την ημερα.


Συγγνώμη, νόμιζα ότι αλληλοβοηθιόμαστε στο να βγούμε από τις διατροφικές μας διαταραχές, δεν δίνουμε συμβουλές και ανταλλάσσουμε πληροφορίες για το πως να πέσουμε πιο βαθιά στο πρόβλημα...

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

> _Originally posted by monahoiot_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by thinspiration_
> ποσα κιλα χανεις εσυ οταν δεν τρως και πινεις μονο νερο?εγω ενα την ημερα.
> 
> 
> Συγγνώμη, νόμιζα ότι αλληλοβοηθιόμαστε στο να βγούμε από τις διατροφικές μας διαταραχές, δεν δίνουμε συμβουλές και ανταλλάσσουμε πληροφορίες για το πως να πέσουμε πιο βαθιά στο πρόβλημα...


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## Luna84

Εγώ όσο διάβαζα αυτό το ποστ, έκανα το σταυρό μου κάποια στιγμή και είπα από μέσα μου, Έλεος μ' αυτά που ζούμε. ʼλλος έτσι, άλλος αλλιώς. ʼλλος 50 κιλά, άλλος 150.
Δεν ξέρω πώς είναι να ζεις με ανορεξία, ούσα στην αντίπερα όχθη της παχυσαρκίας, αλλά βλέπω το κορίτσι αυτό να ταλαιπωρείται. 
Σίγουρα είναι μέρος της διαταραχής το ότι δεν αναγνωρίζει το πρόβλημά της και στα 50 κιλά θεωρεί τον εαυτό της βόδι. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι δε βλέπει τη λύση, κι αν τη βλέπει, είναι ακατόρθωτο να την εφαρμόσει. Όπως εγώ, στα τριπλάσιά της σχεδόν κιλά, ξέρω ποια είναι η λύση αλλά δε μπορώ να την εφαρμόσω (κάπως έτσι δεν πρέπει να λειτουργεί αυτό; δεν είμαι και σίγουρη).
Το μόνο σίγουρο Νταρκ είναι ότι πρέπει να μιλήσεις με κάποιον άλλον ειδικό. Αυτός που πηγαίνεις τώρα δε φαίνεται να σε βοηθά ουσιαστικά. Κι αυτό γιατί αυτά που κάνεις καταστρέφουν τα πάντα πάνω σου (καθαρτικά, εμετοί, αφαγία..)
Κάνε ένα βήμα, πριν είναι πολύ αργά κι έχεις χάσει και το σώμα σου και τον εαυτό σου.

----------


## Antoula

egw vlepw pws auta einai ta pragmatika provlhmata kai xairomai pou egina melos k ta vlepw..eimai 63,phra 5 kila apo 58 pou hmoun k 8elw na ginw pali 58..den trelainomai omws..oute pio omorfi 8a me kanoun,oute 8a niw8w kalytera me mena.allou einai h omorfia sou,sto poso aneth niw8eis..:D

----------


## mplampla

πφφφ...παει καιρος αλλα διαβαζω μαλ**κιες!!και γελαω...και γω τα κανα αυτα και μετα τα διατυμπανουσα...στα 17 μου!ελεος

----------


## Ninap

ποίας Αφρικής κορίτσι μου? για την Ελλάδα μιλάμε πλέον...

μάλλον ο στόχος σου είναι να γίνεις σαν την γνωστη δημοσιογράφο - πρώην κάτοικο panes μεσημεριανόν εκπομπών....

----------


## mariakriti_ed

καλησπερα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !
οσα ατομα βρισκονται σε μια τετοια κατασταση , χρειαζονται στα σιγουρα μια βοηθεια απο καποιον ειδικο και οχι απο εμας εδω στο φορουμ και σε καθε φορουμ....μπορει να μην το καταλαβεις και σε χρονο αψε σψησε να εχεις βρεθει σε μια πολυ σοβαρη κατασταση για την υγεια σου. σπουδαζω νοσηλευτικη και εχουν δει πολλα τα ματια μου. σε παρακαλω , πηγαινε να μιλησεις με καποιον ειδικο.! καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## otiosa

> _Originally posted by thinspiration_
> ποσα κιλα χανεις εσυ οταν δεν τρως και πινεις μονο νερο?εγω ενα την ημερα.





> _Originally posted by thinspiration_
> καθαρτικα παιρνω μονο οταν με πιασει βουλιμικο επεισοδιο,η εχω ξεπερασει τις θερμιδες που εχω βαλει οριο.(αφου πρωτα εχω κανει εμμετο οσα εχω φαει αμεσα)


επειδή εχω περάσει και τα δύο, ανορεξία και βουλιμία, έχω υπάρξει και πολύ λεπτή και πολύ παχιά, να ενημερώσω κάθε επίδοξη ή πεπειραμένη χρήστη μεθόδων ανορεξίας-λιμοκτονίας ότι όταν ήμουν ανορεξική ήμουν κινούμενο ζόμπι, αδύναμη από την αφαγία και το μυαλό σε κωματώδη κατάσταση. Οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι υπέρβαρη και παχύσαρκη ήταν καλύτερη η κατάσταση σωματικά και ψυχικά κι ας είχα πρόβλημα να κινηθώ, να φορέσω παπούτσια κλπ. Καλύτερη αλλά όχι βέλτιστη, γι'αυτό κάνω προσπάθεια να βρεθώ σε φυσιολογικά κιλά.

Πάντως αυτό το πείραμα του πόσο-χάνω-εάν-πιω-μόνο-νερό το οποίο φυσικά και έχω κάνει πάνω μου (+ καθαρτικά, εμετούς δεν τα κατάφερνα) :sniffle: δεν διαφέρει και πολύ απ'το "είμαι υπέρβαρη-παχύσαρκη" και κάνω-δίατια-για-να-χάσω-3-κιλά-την-εβδομάδα, άρα :eureka: 12 το μήνα, άρα 36 το τρίμηνο, άρα 72 το εξάμηνο!!! Μη σου πω ότι θα καταφέρουμε να φτάσουμε και σε αρνητικά πρόσημα :crazy: :dork: Ναιιιιιιι!!!! Η ίδια τελειοθηρία κρύβεται από πίσω και από τα δύο Τελειοθηρία μια μάχη χωρίς νικητή 

http://www.ipse.gr/adult.html



> Τελειοθηρία με χαρακτηρίζει εάν:
> - Αισθάνεσαι ότι επιτυγχάνεις δεν είναι ποτέ αρκετό; 
> - Συχνά αναβάλεις να παραδώσεις την δουλειά σου, περιμένοντας να τα κάνεις πιο σωστά; 
> - Αισθάνεσαι ότι πρέπει να δώσεις το 100% των δυνάμεών σου σε οτιδήποτε κάνεις ή αλλιώς θα είναι μέτριο ή αποτυχία; 
> 
> Εάν είναι έτσι, και όχι ότι προσπαθείς να επιτύχεις αυτό που θέλεις, τότε πράγματι προσπαθείς για τελειότητα. *Η τελειοθηρία αναφέρεται σε μια ομάδα αυτό-μειωτικών σκέψεων και συμπεριφορών όπου στοχεύουν να πλησιάσουν ακραίους υψηλούς μη ρεαλιστικούς στόχους.* Η τελειομανία λανθασμένα συχνά φανερώνεται στην κοινωνία μας ως επιθυμητή ή ακόμα και απαραίτητη για την επιτυχία. Ωστόσο, πρόσφατες μελέτες έχουν δείξει ότι η τελειοθηρική στάση πράγματι παρεμβαίνει αρνητικά στην επιτυχία. Η επιθυμία του ατόμου να είναι τέλειο δεν αφήνει χώρο για προσωπική ικανοποίηση και οδηγεί το άτομο να μην καταφέρει να επιτύχει τόσα όσα άλλα άτομα με ρεαλιστικούς, εφικτούς στόχους μπορούν να καταφέρουν. 
> 
> Η υγιής εναπόθεση στόχων και η επίτευξη τους είναι αρκετά διαφορετικό από την αυτό-μειωτική διαδικασία της τελειοθηρίας. Ισορροπημένα άτομα τείνουν να θέτουν στόχους βασιζόμενα στα δικά τους θέλω και επιθυμίες παρά να θέτουν στόχους αντιδρώντας σε εξωτερικές προσδοκίες. Οι στόχοι των ισορροπημένων ατόμων είναι ρεαλιστικοί, έχουν πιθανότητες επιτυχίας και στοιχειοθετούνται από εσωτερικά κίνητρα. *Ισορροπημένα άτομα παίρνουν ικανοποίηση από την διαδικασία στο να επιδιώξουν να επιτύχουν ένα στόχο και όχι μόνο εστιάζοντας στο τελικό αποτέλεσμα.* 
> 
> ...


Άσκηση για το σπίτι: Περιέγραψε με δικά σου λόγια πρόγραμμα διατροφής & άσκησης (είτε για να πάρεις κιλά είτε για να χάσεις) στο οποίο παίρνεις ικανοποίηση από την διαδικασία και όχι μόνο από το αποτέλεσμα της διαδικασίας. :P 

Cheat and Hint: Εάν δυσκολεύομαι να απαντήσω ίσως υπάρχει ψεγάδι στην διαδικασία που υποβάλω τον εαυτό μου και οργανισμό μου ή στα επιχειρήματα που με κρατούν σε αυτή τη διαδικασία με ελπίδα ότι *θα* χαρώ το αποτέλεσμα κάπου κάπως κάποτε.

αυτή η άσκηση για το σπίτι θα ήταν ωραίο νήμα τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, χμ...

----------


## hairbandou

> _Originally posted by thinspiration_
> 
> 
> καθαρτικα παιρνω μονο οταν με πιασει βουλιμικο επεισοδιο,η εχω ξεπερασει τις θερμιδες που εχω βαλει οριο.(αφου πρωτα εχω κανει εμμετο οσα εχω φαει αμεσα)


α ενταξει τοτε. :| ρε συνελθετε.ειναι κριμα

----------


## Natasa89_ed

> _Originally posted by DarK_AngeL_
> 1ον αντιλαμβανομαι πολυ καλα το προβλημα μου κ ξερω τα παντα για αυτο τι πρεπει να κανω κ τι οχι η διαφορα εγκειται στο οτι ποτε δν τα εφαρμοζω γιατι κανω αυτο που κατα βαθος θελω
> 2ον στα 50 κιλα με βλεπω οντως χοντρη θελω να χασω 2-3 κ μετα θα ειμαι ικανοποιημενη κ προτιμω να ακολουθησω μια διαδικασια κ να επιτυχω το στοχο μου παρα να τρωω ανεξελεγκτα κ ασυστολα κ μετα να εχω τυψεις κ να κλαιω
> 3ον το τελευταιο που με νοιαζει ειναι αν τραβαω καποιου την προσοχη η οχι, εχω ενα σωρο θεματα να ασχοληθω κ εχω καποιους βραχυπροθεσμους στοχους που θελω να πετυχω δεν ειμαι κανα 15χρονο πεζο κοριτσακι που κωλοβαραει ολη μερα κ κοιταει τι να κανει για να τραβηξει την προσοχη μακαρι να ειχα χρονο κ ορεξη να το εκανα κ αυτο οσο για τη νοσηλεια μου εγω ξερω τι τραβηξα εκει μεσα κ σε καμια μα καμια περιπτωση δεν θα ηθελα κατι τετοιο
> θελω ανορεξια αλλα ελεγχομενη σε σημειο που να μην ειναι παθολογικο 
> σ αυτην που παω λεω τα παντα αλλα ειμαι κυνικη κ δεν χαμπαριαζω ευκολα κ δεν ακολουθω παντα ο,τι μου λεει γιατι θελω να εχω το τελειο για τα δικα μου υποκειμενικα κριτηρια κ ναι ειναι δυσκολο να εχεις υπο τον ελεγχο κατι τοσο δυσκολο αλλα εκει φαινεται η πραγματικη μου αξια κ ποσο σθενος κ δυναμη εχω μεσα μου κ αυτο θελω να αποδειξω στον εαυτο μου, οτι εγω τρωω το φαγητο κ οχι αυτο εμενα (μεταφορικα)



Xαλάρωσε και ηρέμησε. Είσαι 50 κιλα. δεν εισαι χοντρη. εγω δλδ που ειμαι 60 και θελω να παω 55 τι είμαι; για να κανω δακτύλιο;; οχι φυσικα! Αν και εγώ περνάω και η ίδια το δικό μου πρόβλημα. Δε παύω να προσπαθώ να στηρίζω και εμένα και τους άλλους! απλα στους άλλους ειναι πιο εύκολο! ;) Κοίταξε να δείς είναι σίγουρο και το ξέρεις πως 4 μέρες αφαγία! ακομα και 1 δεν είναι σωστό! Δεν κερδίζεις κάτι! ισα ισα που αυξάνεις τις πιθανότητες να ξανα υποκύψεις σε υπερφαγία! Και να φας σε μια μέρα οτι δεν έφαγες στις 4! Αυτο που θα κερδισεις ειναι μονο η συναισθηματικη σου ανακουφιση οτι 4 μερες δεν εφαγες τιποτα και εισαι οκ! (αρα ειναι ψυχολογικο το θεμα) τον οργανισμο σου ομως θα τον μπλοκαρεις (δεν σκεφτεσαι την υγεια σου) Ακομα και αν τα εφαγες ολα αυτα! λίγο πριν πας στο μπάνιο! ξάπλωσε κλείσε τα μάτια και χαλάρωσε! η πάρε ενα χαρτί και ζωγράφισε! κάνε κατι τελος παντων για να ξεχαστεις! πρωτα όμως σκέψου! οτι τα εφαγες και τελος! Ευχαριστήθηκες; τέλεια! απο αυριο θα μπεις σε μια ισορροπημενη διατροφη! Μην μπλοκάρεις ετσι τον οργανισμο σου! Δεν γίνεται σε τοσο μικρο χρονικο διαστημα να τα καταφερεις ολα! Σαν να σου λεει: ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ; ΧΘΕΣ ΜΕ ΤΑΙΣΕΣ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ; για μπαλόνι μεπερνας; ετσι τον τρελενεις και τον μπλοκαρεις! Αν θες απλα να κανεις μια αποτοξινωση απλα φαε γιαουρτι την επομενη, φρουτα, δημητριακα και σαλατα! οχι τιποτα. αυτο καντο για 3 μερες και μετα ξεκινα μια σωστη διατροφη που να παρεχει τα παντα μεσα! απλα να ειναι ισσοροπημενη! δεν πειραζει ομως και αν καθιερωσεις και μια μερα να τρως οτι θες. εγω θεωρω πως πρεπει να ακολουθησεις μια συντηρηση! και οχι να χασεις! Μια μερα την εβδομαδα τρωγε οτι θες. να μην νιώθεις τυψεις γι αυτο! απλα την επομενη ακολουθα την διατροφη σου! Επειδη εφαγες τοσο δε παει να πει οτι σε μια εβδομαδα θα γινεις τοφαλος!:) Όλοι το παθαινουμε αυτο! απλα την επομενη βαλε στοχο και πες εστω για 6 μερες ας τρωω ισσοροπημενα και δε θα παρεις κιλα!

----------


## LuciFer

καλησπερα. επειδη ημουν σαν κ εσενα. και εκανα μεγαλο αγωνα, μεγαλο κοπο, πονο, αποπειρες αυτοκτονιας, εχω και διπολικη διαταραχη, εχω κανει απειρα ξεφτιλικια με το φαι και με τον εαυτο μου, ο ΜΟΝΟΣ τροπος να ξεφυγεις ειναι να ΧΟΝΤΡΙΝΕΙΣ. μολις χοντρινα και εφαγα Ο,ΤΙ γουσταρα, μου εφυγε η βουλιμια!και μολις μου εφυγε η βουλιμια, αδυνατισα ΧΩΡΙΣ προσπαθεια! ημουν τοσο βουλιμικη που ετρωγα ακομα ΚΑΙ ΚΡΕΜΕΣ ΣΩΜΑΤΟΣ! πληρωνα ξενοδοχειο για μερικες ωρες για να μεινω μονη μου να ΦΑΩ.

οι γιατροι και τα φαρμακα δεν θα σου κανουν ΤΙΠΟΤΑ αμα δεν βοηθησεις εσενα, και ομορφη ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ οταν σου σαπισουν τα δοντια, σου χαλασει το δερμα και σου πεσουν τα μαλλια. θα εισαι αδυνατη οπως θελεις, ομως ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ! επισης, δεν φαινεται πως αδυνατισες σε 4 μερες, ειναι η κατακρατιση και η εικονα στο μυαλο σου που δημιουργει την ψευδαισθηση, αμα δεν φας.

----------


## Queen Bee

DarkAngel σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα. Και εγω ειμαι 1.62 με 40 κιλα (Θεοχοντρη!) και σχεδον η κατασταση ειναι περιπου ιδια με τη δικη σου. Μονο που εγω μενω 5 μερες νηστικη αλλα μετα απο αυτα που παιρνω τρωω πολυ λιγη ποσοτητα δηλαδη σχεδον μιση μακαροναδα 5 μπουκιες, μιση κρεπα και 1 πιτα αλαδωτη με σουβλακι κοτοπουλο τοματα τζατζικι χωρις πατατες μετα τα βγαζω. Καθαρτικα εχω παρει μεχρι 20. Εχω καταφερει να μεινω 2 εβδομαδες νηστικη.Στοχος μου ειναι να πινω μονο υγρα τσαι χωρις θερμιδες και κοκα κολα ζερο και να μαθω τον εαυτο μου να ζει χωρις φαγητο..thinspiration μια ερωτηση.Οταν μενεις τελειως νηστικη μια μερα και πινεις μονο νερο χανεις οντως 1 κιλο? Ρε συ εχεις αψογο μεταβολισμο εγω βεβαια δεν ξερω να σου πω αμα χανω στη 1 μερα η στις 5 που μενω νηστικη γιατι ζυγιζομαι ανα 2 εβδομαδες σε διατροφολογο που παω και δεν κανω το προγραμμα του παρολο που ειναι διαιτα :-D :-( Απο ο.τι μου λεει που δεν μου λεει ακριβως χανω λεει καποια γραμμαρια η μου λεει απλα εισαι πιο κατω απο τη προηγουμενη φορα και κατι τετοια δεν μου λεει παντως ακριβως..Τωρα θελω να μεινω μια εβδομαδα νηστικη εντελως χωρις να φαω τιποτα σε ενα δωματιο μονο με νερακι και τσαι πρασινο και δεν θα κανω βουλιμικο.Τελος.Ουτε καν 2 μηλα δεν θα φαω τιποτα.Ασε που χθες που εφαγα καποια πραγματα και τα εβγαλα οταν τα εβγαζα ειδα και αιμα εβγαλα και λιγο αιμα το επιασα ηταν κοκκινο ανοιχτο..ηταν αιμα..ειδες τι κανει το κωλοφαγητο..Η κατασταση ειναι πλεον πολυ σοβαρη.Δεν προκειται να ξαναφαω τιποτα μονο θα πινω υγρα

----------


## ClaireThan

βασικά για το αίμα δε φταίει το φαγητό,αλλά όλη η χαποκατάσταση που παίρνεις!
μόλις ανοίξει πιο μεγάλη η τρύπα στο στομάχι και γδάρεις τέρμα τον οισοφάγο εκεί να δεις τι καλά που θα είναι....τέλοσπαντων,προφαν ς και δεν έχω να πω τίποτα περαιτέρω γιατί όταν υπάρχουν εμμονές άκρη δε βγάζεις..
απλά εύχομαι κάποια στιγμή,και πριν αρχίσει να μετράει το ρολόϊ αντίστροφα να καταλάβεις..έως τότε καλή τύχη!

----------


## Queen Bee

Απλα θελω να χασω πολλα κιλα, γυρο στα 6-7.Τι να κανω? :(

----------


## Queen Bee

Τassos67i. Ειμαι στην περιπτωση αδυνατος, παρακολουθω μαθηματα μπαλετου, ειμαι μπαλαρινα,οποτε το βαρος που εχω και σε αναλογια με το υψος μου ειναι στα πλαισια και πιο πανω απο τα φυσιολογικα πλαισια για μια χορευτρια κλασσικου μπαλετου. Ποσπαθω με διατροφολογο να φτασω υγειινα τα 38 κιλα, αλλα το θεμα με εμενα ειναι οτι σιχαινομαι γενικα το φαγητο και πως δεν το θελω στη ζωη μου.Επισης με θεωρω χοντρη και ναι το παραδεχομαι φοραω παιδικο νουμερο, το ΧΧS ( το 32 σε παντελονι) στα Τally Weitz, Bershka, Strattivarius πεφτει και ναι με βλεπω χοντρη! Αλλα δεν θελω να αλλαξω.Θελω να ειμαι κοκαλο και τελος! Μ αρεσει ο εαυτος μου στα 30-38 κιλα και χεστηκα τι λεενε οι αλλοι!

----------


## Mak

> _Originally posted by Queen Bee_
> Αλλα δεν θελω να αλλαξω.Θελω να ειμαι κοκαλο και τελος! Μ αρεσει ο εαυτος μου στα 30-38 κιλα και χεστηκα τι λεενε οι αλλοι!


Αν είσαι βρε πουλάκι μου τόσο άνετη με αυτό που σου συμβαίνει και όπως λες 'χέστηκες" τι λένε οι άλλοι, τι ακριβώς αναζητάς εδώ μέσα; 
Στο φόρουμ των διατροφικών διαταραχών;

Ή θεωρείς τον εαυτό σου διαταραγμένη διατροφικά και γράφεις εδώ για να βρεις συμπαράσταση και στήριξη στον αγώνα να γίνεις πάλι καλά, ή εδώ και μέρες μας δουλεύεις κανονικά (αφού χέστηκες τι λέμε) και διαφημίζεις τους εξωφρενικούς στόχους σου πανηγυρικά. 

Μυρίζομαι τρολιά και αποσύρομαι από οποιοδήποτε άλλο σχολιασμό σου.

----------


## Queen Bee



----------


## Good

Mak και εγώ ψιλιαζομαι ότι η queen Bee είναι τρολ. Και μόνο το ότι απαντάει σε ανθρώπους που έχουν να γράψουν χρόνια εδώ αυτό λέει ότι μάλλον τρολαρει και όκ να το καταλάβω ότι ένας άνθρωπος με νευρική ανορεξία μπορεί να είναι 20 κιλά κάτω από ύψος του σχεδόν αλλά το ότι λέει κάπου ότι θέλει να κλειστεί σε ένα δωμάτιο και να μην φάει τίποτα για 1 βδομάδα και να ζει με κολα ζιρο και τσάι χωρίς θερμίδες και το ότι θέλει να φτάσει 38 και 30 κιλά εγώ Νομίζω ότι κοροϊδεύει το άτομο αυτό.

----------


## Queen Bee

Good Αν ημουνα ψευτικη η fake η τρολ οπως το λετε εσεις δεν θα εδινα Δημοσια τα στοιχεια μου στο φορουμ.Λεω αληθεια, πασχω απο νευρικη ανορεξια και οντως οσο και να σου φαινεται περιεργο ναι εχω καταφερει να μεινω 2 εβδομαδες νηστικη με κοκα κολα zero και τσαι χωρις θερμιδες γιατι μπορω και ναι οντως αυτες τις μερες σκεφτομαι σοβαρα να φτασω τα 30 κιλα, αν θες μπες στην ιστορια μου για να διαβασεις αναλυτικα τις σκεψεις μου σχετικα με το κομματι κιλα. Αν θες πιο πανω εχω δωσει και τηλεφωνα που μπορεις να επικοινωνησεις αμεσα μαζι μου και αν παρεις στο σταθερο μου η στο κινητο μου θα το διαπιστωσεις αν λεω αληθεια.Αν θες να μιλησουμε και προσωπικα να με δεις και απο κοντα αν χρειαζεται αυτο για να πειστεις δεν εχω θεμα.Τσεκαρε τα προσωπικα μου στοιχεια και μετα πες αν ειμαι τρολ η οχι.Το να καθεσαι απλα πισω απο ενα πληκτρολογιο και να με κατηγορεις οτι λεω ψεματα οτι ειμαι ανορεκτικη τη στιγμη που η ανορεξια ειναι ολη μου η ζωη και μαλιστα χωρις να εχεις και εσυ και ο φιλος Μak εμπρακτες αποδειξεις με ξεπερνα.Σε βοηθω λοιπον σου δινω τα προσωπικα μου στοιχεια.Τα εκθετω Δημοσια γιατι πολυ απλα αυτη ειμαι ναι πιστεψτε το υπαρχω, ειμαι αληθινη.

----------


## Queen Bee

Συγνωμμη που τα ποσταρα αλλα δεν γινοταν αλλιως να ακυρωνει καποιος την ιδια σου τη ζωη μπροστα στα ματια σου.Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την ενημερωση, να με λετε Μαρια.Το μονο που φοβαμαι πραγματικα ειναι μηπως καποιος απο δω τα χρησιμοποιησει ετσι ωστε να ειδοποιησει κανεναν εισαγγελεα για να με μπαγλαρωσουν σε κανα νοσοκομειο.😫🙍Ειμαι καινουρια στο συγκεκριμενο φορουμ και γενικα ειναι η πρωτη μου φορα που γραφω ποτε σε φορουμ και ετσι δεν γνωριζω τιποτα σχεδον..μονο τα βασικα

----------


## Queen Bee

Νομιζω το εσβησα ετσι δεν ειναι?:(

----------


## Mak

Tasso, έχεις μάλλον δίκιο, μόνο η χημεία μπορεί να έχει αποτελεσματικότητα σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις και το είχα γράψει από την πρώτη στιγμή που η φίλη μας Queen bee έγραψε στο φόρουμ. 

Η προσωπική μου ελπίδα ήταν όντως να ήταν τρολ, παρά να είναι ένα νέο κορίτσι σε τόσο δεινή θέση. 
Εύχομαι όσο το δυνατόν πιο γρήγορα να βρει βοήθεια . Κανείς δεν είναι εδώ για να ακυρώσει οποιονδήποτε, είμαστε εδώ για αλληλοβοήθεια. 
Θεωρώ ότι το φόρουμ δεν είναι για να χωνόμαστε πιο βαθιά στα σκ*&%ά των διατροφικών διαταραχών ούτε για να προτείνουμε ο ένας στον άλλον πιο αποτελεσματικούς τρόπους να τερματίσουμε τη ζωή μας.

----------


## Queen Bee

Το μονο που θελω ειναι να επικοινωνησω αμεσα μεσω αυτου του φορουμ με ατομα που βιωνουν την ιδια κατασταση με εμενα αυτο μονο.Νιωθω αρκετα μοναδικη σε αυτο,ειδικα στην πολη μου,δεν εχω βρει καποιο ατομο που να το περναει η να το εχει ηδη περασει..Θελω τοσο να μιλησω με ατομα που συμπασχουν..

----------


## onitsa

_τροποποιήθηκε από click_

----------


## Pinelopipik

> Το μονο που θελω ειναι να επικοινωνησω αμεσα μεσω αυτου του φορουμ με ατομα που βιωνουν την ιδια κατασταση με εμενα αυτο μονο.Νιωθω αρκετα μοναδικη σε αυτο,ειδικα στην πολη μου,δεν εχω βρει καποιο ατομο που να το περναει η να το εχει ηδη περασει..Θελω τοσο να μιλησω με ατομα που συμπασχουν..



Queen bee και εγω παθουσα ειμαι..πηρα με κοπο καποια λιγα κιλα αλλα πλεον εχω μπει σε τροχια να τα χασω παλι νομιζω και φοβαμαι..οτνα εμενες νηστικη μια βδομαδα ποσα κιλα εχανες?

----------


## turtle

Βασικά δεν γίνεται να μην φας τίποτα τρεις μέρες ... \

το καλύτερο είναι να κλείσεις ραντεβού με διατροφολόγο ..

να αρχίσεις να μπαίνεις στο τριπάκι των υπερ και κατά στη διατροφή ... και πως λειτουργεί το σώμα ...τι του προκαλείς όταν ...

και η διαδικασία ...αυτορύθμισης και αυτοελέγχου θα ξεκινήσει με επίγνωση ....

----------

